# Covering a Hickey



## lovemichelle (Nov 27, 2005)

What should I use to cover a hickey? Yes, I know their gross, but shit happens. I use bare minerals foundation and I don't think that is gonna work.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 28, 2005)

layers of concealer and/or body make-up would work.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 28, 2005)

Any of Dermablend, Dermacolor, CoverFX, Colortration, M·A·C Full Coverage,  M·A·C Select Finish SPF35 concealer or a chunky wool scarf will do.

Witch Hazel and Arnica Cream may help the mark to fade more quickly.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Any of Dermablend, Dermacolor, CoverFX, Colortration, M·A·C Full Coverage,  M·A·C Select Finish SPF35 concealer or a chunky wool scarf will do.

Witch Hazel and Arnica Cream may help the mark to fade more quickly._

 
lol @ the scarf comment, but so true! 

When I was younger and got a hickey, I always went the turtleneck route. Now that I think about it, it probably just made it more apparent I had one in the first place


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 28, 2005)

haha naughty you! I had an ex bf who gave me the biggest hickey on my neck it was so bad it turned purple eh! I covered it with my long hair can you believe that! I always had all my hair to one side of my shoulder hehe.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a nice turtleneck collection which works nice in the winter.... concealer and hair works ok sometimes too.. unless its on your forehead.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_haha naughty you! I had an ex bf who gave me the biggest hickey on my neck it was so bad it turned purple eh! I covered it with my long hair can you believe that! I always had all my hair to one side of my shoulder hehe._

 
Once my boyfriend bit my neck as a joke and it ended up being a 3-4 inch red and purple affair, down my neck, with broken blood vessels to boot.  I can't even imagine how much concealer I must've used to cover that thing up and I did that "hair on one shoulder" thing too.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_Once my boyfriend bit my neck as a joke and it ended up being a 3-4 inch red and purple affair, down my neck, with broken blood vessels to boot.  I can't even imagine how much concealer I must've used to cover that thing up and I did that "hair on one shoulder" thing too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One time when I was pregnant with my #2 child, I went to the Dr. for a checkup and had a couple of huge ones on my neck and had to explain that my husband wasn't abusing me, lol -nothing more embarrasing than explaining that your neck is a major erogenous zone. LOL I can handle the winter hickies but the summer ones are harder to cover up.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_One time when I was pregnant with my #2 child, I went to the Dr. for a checkup and had a couple of huge ones on my neck and had to explain that my husband wasn't abusing me, lol -nothing more embarrasing than explaining that your neck is a major erogenous zone. LOL I can handle the winter hickies but the summer ones are harder to cover up._

 
Amen to that!  There is NOTHING to wear in the summer to hide 'em.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 5, 2005)

makeup and stuff but theres actually a way to get rid of them quicker and make them appear less harsh. first thing is rub some ice over it to calm it down. this should be done right away after recieving it though. if not, skip it. next get a comb, a fine toothed comb, and comb your hickey. it sounds funny but it actually works! the bristles combing down on it will move the blood around in the spot and after you are done and you leave it alone, it will be more like a little pinkish spot. much easier to cover. plus it will be gone within 1-2 days after.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Dec 5, 2005)

the one time my mom caught with me matching hickeys on each collar bone area, she immediately told me white toothpaste, and that the whitening kind is even better. I dont know if thats true but haha I tried. the combing thing does help move around the blood a bit just be careful not to irritate your skin and cause more of a problem. undereye brightening creams sometimes help. a good creamy concealer with powder over it to set it - just make sure its blended enough so it doesn't look like you have a wad of makeup on your neck! all in all, treat it like you would a bruise that needs to go away quickly.


----------



## sigwing (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_makeup and stuff but theres actually a way to get rid of them quicker and make them appear less harsh. first thing is rub some ice over it to calm it down. this should be done right away after recieving it though. if not, skip it. next get a comb, a fine toothed comb, and comb your hickey. it sounds funny but it actually works! the bristles combing down on it will move the blood around in the spot and after you are done and you leave it alone, it will be more like a little pinkish spot. much easier to cover. plus it will be gone within 1-2 days after._

 
omg...I can't believe you're mentioning the comb thing!  When I was in high school, a guy left some major ones on my neck, & they were just actual bruises, so I didn't understand my friend telling me to comb them.  Of course, stupid me, it was also summertime and I didn't have the great concealers that I do now.  

I would suggest a powder foundation stuff, not the "cream-to-powder," but the other Cover Girl stuff that's the powder that goes on with a sponge....I have used that, or the Clinique kind in the square compact that sponges on & it's really dry but not an actual powder-powder....you know what I mean?  The CG one is easier to get & cheaper, and it works great on your face so I'm guessing by knowing its texture it'd be fantastic to cover with.  Or use a light concealer and then apply the sponge-on powder that matches your neck.


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

If you're really desperate, professional makeup companies like Ben Nye or Kryolan have full-body makeup and industrial-strength concealers used for stage makeup.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_lol @ the scarf comment, but so true! 

When I was younger and got a hickey, I always went the turtleneck route. Now that I think about it, it probably just made it more apparent I had one in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Especially when you wear one because you own NO foundation AND it's midsummer in Australia (30 C plus we're talking!). It was only a couple of years ago but I would have got so abused by my mother, had to run to my  brother's girlfriend's friend's place (!) to get something to cover it and not sweat my butt off. Oh glory days...not.


----------



## productjunkie (Jan 4, 2006)

I had to cover a guys hickeys after a night of "partying" they were all over his neck and he came into my counter begging me to cover them. He also had them all over his chest and body... what a leech this girl was... anyhoo... I used Studio Finish concealer because its buildable. Add powder over top and then put another layer of concealer. I finished with a bit of bronzer to give some colour back to his neck. I hope this helps. Oh and I find when its a bruise to use more pink based concealers to hide it.


----------



## mjlover (Jan 4, 2006)

i bought a really yellow kind of concellor (i think it was some Physicians formula) and that helped cover a bruise so it might work on a hickey too?

thank god for long hair in these circumstances!


----------

